# New type of betta aquarium...



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

I'm not active here anymore, but I thought some of you guys might want to discuss whether this is the right aquarium for a betta.
I think its obviously too small but... debate away!!

http://www.nocleanaquariums.com/


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

No, I really do not think it is a good aquarium. It is better than some of those horrible teeny aquariums though, but still not fit for a betta. It is too small, doesn't have a heater or filter, and can get very dirty easily. It is better to have a wide and low tank rather than a tall and deep tank like this, it will take longer for the betta to reach the top. I just think that it isn't right.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks like a cool tank with a cool idea, but it is a bit too small... Would be a lot better if it had a wider base as LunaStars004 said. Really cool idea though. I wish they had a bigger size of this (like a 5 gallon for a betta or like a 20 gallon.)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> It looks like a cool tank with a cool idea, but it is a bit too small... Would be a lot better if it had a wider base as LunaStars004 said. Really cool idea though. I wish they had a bigger size of this (like a 5 gallon for a betta or like a 20 gallon.)


i've often thought of taking a glass cutter and putting a water spout in the bottom of our tanks, it'd probably be easy to do if you have the right tools.


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

it's a cool idea but to small and looks like a tall glass.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

*If it was in the 2 gallon range, I'd be on this in a heartbeat. Making water changes easier & keeping the tank clean is a big plus in my book.*
*Most of the excess food & waste in tanks sinks to the bottom anyway & it looks like this device just sucks it all out the bottom.*

*But it would definitely have to be bigger & of course it would need a heater.*


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

im with the group on this one. If it was bigger it would work great. While no heater pr filter is a minus, it would need frequent changes and that system would make those changes a lot less of a hassle in my opinion. Its very possible to keep a betta in 2 gals with no filter or heater and keep him happy and live a long time with proper attention. This unit makes that attention a lot easier to administer.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm... I may actually check into this as jars for juvies from spawns  This would make daily water changes so much easier and quicker! lol And I'm being serious about it too.. may have to look into it. Gotta beat the 32oz cups, right?


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

Neat idea, on the surface, but when you delve deeper into it........


It seems like it would be a big hassle down the road to have a tank such as this.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

Not to mention it costs seventy-freaking-dollars. Who's going to pay that much for such a puny hunk of glass? Nice concept, bad execution and price.


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe it's a good tank for a snail or something like that. Or moss balls.

It's just too small for a fish, I think. After awhile it will get gross and maybe even get algae. 

It will be incredibly inconvenient to dig out all of the decorations and the fish itself when you need to scrub the container clean.

Frequent water changes and water conditioning will become a bother.


----------



## BlueJWebb (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone else notice the reddish bluish Betta in the video seems to have a tail biting/fin rot issue? Seems stressful to poor water on top of them daily.


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

gemsbok said:


> Who's going to pay that much for such a puny hunk of glass?


They did it as a Kickstarter, which means that to get the funding to start up production they got a whole bunch of people to buy them in advance. So, it's a viable product. (I think it's too expensive, but that doesn't mean people won't buy it.) I just wish it was bigger, I love the idea.


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

Ginzuishou said:


> Frequent water changes and water conditioning will become a bother.


I think the whole point is that you can do a partial water change almost instantly with it.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

what about this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Creative-Bath-3-Gallon-Beverage-Dispenser-with-Ice-Core/21130892

saw it in the store today...it's 3 gallons and has a spout at the bottom to drain water through, making water changes quick and easy. the only problem i see is that it'd be pretty impossible to put a filter in it, so it'd have to be live planted for natural filtration. i'm seriously considering this, the price is great as well.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

70 bucks for this joke of a tank,is it april 1st allready


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> what about this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Creative-Bath-3-Gallon-Beverage-Dispenser-with-Ice-Core/21130892
> 
> saw it in the store today...it's 3 gallons and has a spout at the bottom to drain water through, making water changes quick and easy. the only problem i see is that it'd be pretty impossible to put a filter in it, so it'd have to be live planted for natural filtration. i'm seriously considering this, the price is great as well.


lol 1serious flaw,when you turn the spout on any fish or shrimp or anything even rocks is goin to get sucked into the spout and either clog it up or come out,wouldnt work,thats why the spout is on top of the first linked tank coz a bottom one wont work


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> lol 1serious flaw,when you turn the spout on any fish or shrimp or anything even rocks is goin to get sucked into the spout and either clog it up or come out,wouldnt work,thats why the spout is on top of the first linked tank coz a bottom one wont work


you could block it with a piece of fishnet, and build up the gravel around the spout so that wouldn't be a problem. i had already worked that out in my head, just forgot to mention that as a necessary step to making the dispenser into a fish tank.


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

The principal seems sound its just to small.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> what about this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Creative-Bath-3-Gallon-Beverage-Dispenser-with-Ice-Core/21130892
> 
> saw it in the store today...it's 3 gallons and has a spout at the bottom to drain water through, making water changes quick and easy. the only problem i see is that it'd be pretty impossible to put a filter in it, so it'd have to be live planted for natural filtration. i'm seriously considering this, the price is great as well.



*You stole my idea! *


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The idea is neat but the tank would be wider, bigger and have a lid.


----------

